# Imcomplete Visit / Patient Walks Out



## ahight (Sep 9, 2009)

New patient leaves prior to completion of exam. Did not want to wait is what I am being told. Can we code anything? 

We have: 
- New Patient Paperwork
- Vitals
- Medication History
- Old Medical Records/Medical History
- CC of Pneumonia

Any ideas?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry I do not see enough of anything there, did they see the physician at all, or was this just a triage by the nurse?


----------



## LLovett (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Debra, there is nothing billable there.

You can't even bill a 99211 for the nurse since this is a new patient and would not qualify for incident to.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ahight (Sep 9, 2009)

That is the direction I was going. I knew the NP E&Ms were out and doubted 99211. Just wondering of anyone had another option in mind. 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## bettze1947 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Option*

If there is an office policy regarding a charge for missed appointments, then you could bill the patient as insurance will not pay these charges.  I believe this would be included in the office policies acknowlegement the patient would sign with the initial paperwork.

I would send a letter to the patient "divorcing" him from returning to the practice and explain the reason as taking up an appointment slot that could have been used by another patient, while apologizing for the wait.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 15, 2009)

*99499*

99499 Unlisted E/M service?

Bear in mind once you code anything the patient is "established" from now on.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

